# So Far...Success on SA Training !!!!



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Lola is 1.5 years, with me since a pup, and she has intense Separation Anxiety. I spoiled her during housebreaking...etc. 

I was advised by a trainer to do all the desensitization stuff. And it was not working. The phrase "Hold down the fort" was settled in, but as soon as I picked up my purse or put on shoes, she'd get jumpy. And when I leave she ALWAYS pees or poops in the middle of the floor within 5 minutes. Always. The crate or expen didn't work because she was so panicked she'd poop in there if I left.

Last week the trainer suggested I was not doing enough desensitization. So I have been bopping around my condo non-stop for 3 days. Keys jingle, moved from table to table to pockets; purse on every limb, table, floor, sofa, jingle, rummage in it, up on shoulder, up, down. Shoes on and off. Sweater on and off. Jacket on and off, zip, snap, off. Through the door, back without a close. Back in 15 seconds. Jingle, shoes, purse, GAWD! I am making myself crazy! I have been doing this for 3 days, and pretty much non-stop in the evenings. I have a DVR so I can rewind if I am watching TV!

However, it is actually working. Lola has gotten to the point where she just lays still when I do any of these things. Yesterday morning and this morning, I did not feed her until I was leaving for shopping errands, 2 hours after waking and her morning trip outside. I jingled around a lot before leaving. Then I put down her food (frozen in a Kong for savoring) and quietly exited. Both times I came back an hour + later and find no evidence of any pee or poop! She's is her usual leaping, happy to see me, greeting girl. But NO elimination. This is the first time ever my floors have been dry when I returned home.

This could be the supreme breakthrough! Last year I worked this same type of routine for 4 days and successfully got Lola over barking when I leave. If I can keep the floors clean, I am one happy havvie mommie! Oh, these precious furkids.:whoo:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

:whoo: Keep up the good work....as frustrating as it may be, it sounds like it's working! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Redorr said:


> Last week the trainer suggested I was not doing enough desensitization. So I have been bopping around my condo non-stop for 3 days. Keys jingle, moved from table to table to pockets; purse on every limb, table, floor, sofa, jingle, rummage in it, up on shoulder, up, down. Shoes on and off. Sweater on and off. Jacket on and off, zip, snap, off. Through the door, back without a close. Back in 15 seconds. Jingle, shoes, purse, GAWD! I am making myself crazy!


This part totally made me laugh out loud. After meeting you in person now, I just can't see you doing this _without_ going crazy. ound:

Congratulations on the breakthrough! I'm glad things are going so much better for you and Lola.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Yay Lola! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that this will do the trick. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Whoo Hoo Lola! Keep up the good work! It sounds like she's really becoming desensitized to your leaving routine.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2:YEAH!!!!:clap2:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's great news! I did that kinda stuff with all my guys. It took a weekend and they were fine!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> That's great news! I did that kinda stuff with all my guys. It took a weekend and they were fine!


From your lips to Lola's psyche! Let's hope she is over it before I am insane!


----------

